# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  hemorrhoids, prostate bph?, DHT

## TranscriptionFactor

Well I'm not over 40 yet but close and this section seemed like the best place.

I am 39, in good cardiovascular shape but I've been recently trying to get my body fat down and planning to do my first real cycle of AAS.

I've been successful with an improved diet, cardio and some weights. Plus I took Clen for about 2 weeks - now giving it a rest since I think my receptors got to used to it. Also during this time I was taking .5mg Arimidex a day for the following reasons
1) to see how my body would react (planning to use later with cycle)
2) It supposedly will increase your natural Test by about 50% and I figured this cant hurt and may help the weight loss
3) I have recently wondered whether I have too much estrogen - making me tired, moody, soft..

I am sorry if this next part is TMI, but this board is for people being honest and hopefully getting good advice right?

Anyway, the Clen, diet and cardio has been working well, also I think I feel increased Test from the Adex. I feel good, look harder, got a bit stronger in my lifts and have been ****ing horny as HELL. And my wife is away overseas for a while with my in-laws so I've been jackin it pretty harsh. BTW the ejaculation is just intense - I can feel my prostate clamp down, it really drains the hell out of me. I am starting to understand why the ancient Taoist masters advocated conserving ones semen - it is like life force.

OK now about 5 days ago I developed hemorrhoids, out of the blue, and they're the worst I've ever had. I've had them a few times before in my life, usually from drinking alcohol too much, but now I don't drink at all and my diet is good, enough fiber and stool is soft.

The only reason I can think of is that I might have developed some prostate hypertrophy (BPH) from increased Test - converting to DHT. And I'm not exactly sure but it seems an enlarged prostate could cause hemorrhoids. If so I'm a little worried about cycling, but I'm not planning to use a DHT derivative right now, though I know Test converts unless you add Dutasteride or Finasteride.
(Anyone using the above for prostate problems on cycle? If so, do you lose your libido and erections?)

I can't think of any other reason for the hemorrhoids, unless the Clen increased my BP and that can sometimes do it. I'm not sitting a lot, not straining to make BM's and I'm even adding some fiber to my diet now.

Just wondering if anyone, particularly guys over 35 have experienced either hemorrhoids from AAS, or TRT, or just a sense of prostate fullness or irritation, and what they have done about it.

I don't know exactly what's going on. If the 'roids dont go away on their own in a few days I may have to see a doc.

Thanks

----------


## kaju

no worries from me about tmi. I understand. the reason I come here to the over 40 section is for the level handedness and maturity. I just wish it was more active. anyway back to you I do not believe the two are related. the prostate is one problem and the hemorrhoids are another. a high fiber diet is crucial no mater what. but meal replacement powders and protein powders are a good source of protein but are bad about giving me constipation. So I add metamucil to every shake I make now and I drink it twice a day also. I use the cookies as part of my regimen. it is a routine I go through every day and I pay for it if I miss a day. hemorrhoids are thrombosis of the blood vessels in the anus. any straining while having a bowel movement will irritate them. when they get bad you will need a cortico steroid to help heal them. hence the metemucil to prevent them. standing and sitting do not cause them they irritate them. You may not think you strained while having a bowel movement but you can and not notice it. a soft stool is not always good in this situation. it can make matters worse. too soft can make it hard to pass and cause unwanted straining. again hence the metamucil to prevent it. now to the prostate. yes AAS can affect your prostate. It sounds as if you have a good understanding about it. if you have swelling there are many home remedies you can take to help. but if it continues to be a problem; say it stays swollen for a long period of time get to the doc and be honest with him tell him everything you have been doing. he wont call the police. he may fuss at you but it will be cool. My first bout with hemorrhoids the doc gave me some suppositories I wish I could remember the name of them but when I used them they made me horny as hell 24/7 and I was single at the time so I was jacking three times a day and my orgasms were so intense it was almost frightening. anyway do some homework to find some home remedies for a swollen prostate and if you have discomfort and it persist get the doc asap.

----------


## TranscriptionFactor

Hey thanks for the advice... the h-roids are getting better. I just panicked, I think you're right it was just my diet and there was some straining, nothing to do with the prostate. I've been upping my protein lately, taking it to where it ought to have been (and probably a big reason why I wasn't gaining before) so I don't know if it was that or just not enough fiber. I guess I do need some more. Started taking some Metamucil for the time being. I used to eat a lot of fruit but trying to stay away from the sugars and simple carbs since I am cutting.

I think I was just wiggin out about the prostate too. I never had any urinary difficulty or feeling of urgency and it feels fine now. 

Idk, if the h-roids come back often, I might think about some procedure to get them removed. Right now I'll just try to deal with it by diet.

Yeah I'd like to know the name of those suppositories, Lol.

----------


## 39+1

Benadryl, and if you can stand it put some ice on them if there real big

----------


## Madeira Jon

As far as the prostate is concerned, you can have a PSA blood test but that is still not %100 accurate, all it tells you is that the prostate is getting bigger! However itt does that normally as you age. To be really certain, it must be biopsied. I had mine done last year; its relatively painfree but a little uncomfortable. The medics take 8 tiny sample from the prostate, (they nick a bit off using a tube up the anus which you don't feel, honestly) the only thing you feel is the little nip. This is the only certain way to tell if the prostate is likely to become malignant or not. I wish all males over 65 had that done as prostate cancer is CURABLE when caught early.
Finally I suggest taking Finasteride to protect the prostate; this helps to prevent it growing and blocking the urinary tract.

----------


## sonysucks

I got my first ever hemi on aas. It was sadly and simply just straining...I guess all the muscles were getting stronger in my body...and I just squeezed one out too hard. 
The stronger pulse during the big o could well be a mild cramping effect. I felt these and even began tensing in anticipation. Make sure you stay up on your pottassium amd taurine on clen .

----------


## LewdTenant

with hemorrhoids watch your BP and liver values.

----------


## Madeira Jon

> pottassium


Best source is bananas. If you don't like them raw, then try micro-waving them for 20 seconds, They taste just like honey!

----------

